# Call of Duty Ghost nur am laggen



## Davnox (6. November 2013)

Hallo ich habe das Spiele seit Release und bin noch nicht einmal dazu gekommen es überhaupt zu spielen.
Grund: Ich habe totale laggs, Frame Einbrüche und sonstige Performance Probleme...
Ich konnte BF3 immer auf höchsten Grafikoptionen Spielen (Ultra) und hatte nie Irgendwelche laggs auch die anderen Cod teile liefen ohne Probleme gibt es dafür eine allgemein bekannte Lösung oder hat Ghost einfach Probleme mit bestimmter Hardware?
Freue mich über jede Antwort


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

Das kann an der Hardware liegen, zB soll CoD Ghosts ja 6GB RAM brauchen - aber es gibt derzeit wohl so oder so bei vielen Leuten Probleme. Du könntest aber mal als erstes schauen, ob alle Treiber aktuell sind - was hast Du denn für Hardware?


----------



## smartcarpa (7. November 2013)

hi,
habe auch probleme mit sound und grafikrucklern  im sp und extrehtionmod geht es aber mp unspielbar außer auf gering.
wie sieht dein system aus davnox?
gruß


----------



## Davnox (7. November 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 5800Series
8GB Arbeitsspeicher
Prozessor	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8300  @ 2.50GHz, 2499 MHz, 4 Kern(e), 4 logische(r) Prozessor(en)
Betriebssystemname	Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
Version	6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
Könnt ihr damit was anfangen ^^ also wie gesagt sollte der pc eigl. packen 
Konnte bis jetzt noch jedes spiel ohne Probleme auf höchsten einstellungen spielen aber bei Ghost hab ich sogar auf niedrigen Einstellungen Probleme. Hab auch nen neuen Treiber Installiert hat nix geholfen und Antialising über ccc bringt ebensowenig...


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2013)

Hier war heute ein Video von nem Test, da haben die auch Probleme. Vlt. hilft nichts außer abwarten auf nen Patch. Das passiert grad bei Multiplayer-Shootern oft, dass es (zumindest bei recht vielen) in den ersten Tagen nach Release irgendwie hakt und laggt


----------



## Batze (8. November 2013)

Sehe ich auch so, ist ärgerlich, aber ganz normal.

Gerade in der heutigen Zeit wo alles auf Grafik Power fixiert ist, versuchen die Entwickler alles mögliche rein zu packen um bei tests nicht durch zu fallen.

Das es dann zu Einbrüchen kommt ist normal.
Entscheident ist eben nicht der Gamer, sondern was die Test Magazine, auch hier bei PcG rausgeben.

Und da wird eben auch immer zu viel Wert auf Grafik gelegt. Leider.
Also schraubt man die Grafik erstmal hoch, weil Magazine auf Top Rechner testen können = bessere Wertung= besserer Abverkauf.
Ist ganz normal sowas.

Warten auf den nächsten Patch und auf nächstes Treiber Update, denn die Graka Hersteller müssen ihre Treiber auch erstmal auf den Massen Markt Optimieren.

Ganz schlimm ist es eben , so wie bei dir als Fan von Shooter Games, ist doch immer so.
Schau dir mal den Markt Rückblickend an, alle Games in dieser Art hatten am Anfang die Probleme, nach einer gewissen Zeit ging es dann.


----------



## Davnox (8. November 2013)

Ok danke erstmal für die antworten 
Da wird mir wohl nicht anderes übrig bleiben als auf einen Patch zu warten..


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2013)

Bei mir war es übrigens beim letzten Teil so, dass es super lief und NACH einem Patch plötzlich laggte wie Hund, bei anderen Spielern wiederum was es umgekehrt. Das zeigt, dass es wohl nicht so leicht auch für die Entwickler ist, dass der Programmcode für quasi KEINEN PC Probleme verursacht. Und nicht selten sorgen dann neue Treiber der Grafikhersteller für völlig neue Probleme. zB hab ich einen User mit ner Nvidia-Karte gesehen, bei dem CoD Ghosts nur mit dem Treiber Version XY läuft, dann läuft aber Battlefield 4 nicht - und mit der Treiberversion, mit der BF4 geht, klappt Ghosts nicht mehr... 


Je mehr "Kniffe" die Programmierer einbauen, desto eher KANN es halt auf diesem und jenem PC zu Problemen kommen. Bei so einem Game wie CoD kann allein schon der Teil des Games, der Cheaten verhindern soll, für Probleme sorgen, da der ja sehr tief den Spieler und andere laufende Programme quasi "überwachen" muss...  bei vielen anderen Games gibt es so eine Cheat-Überwachung gar nicht, da sie nicht nötig ist (kein Multiplayer oder ein Multiplayer, bei dem Cheaten keinen oder wenig Sinn macht)


----------



## Straycatsfan (10. November 2013)

also mit der 5800er kannste nix auf max spielen.

hab selbst ne 5850 BE drin, bis mittel bzw bild hoch alles ok, aber sobald du die texturen hochstellst ist (dank nur 1 gb vram?) ende gelände, vor allem flackert mir dann die hdd zu den lags.

lagert eine graka bei vollgelaufenem ram etwa auch auf virtuellen (hdd)ram aus?

wie auch immer, mach mal widerstand gegen ki trupps zum esten, stell die details hoch, da laggt es dann weniger, warum auch immer, und du wirst sehen dass zumindest grafik auf low/mid oder high...alles der selbe brei

Kann man sagen was man will, bf3 wie gemalt selbst mit ner 58er, aber cods von infinty ward....wie schon in mw3, multiplayer grafik können oder wollen die nicht, kampagne mit der 5800er optisch top, multi fürn boppes.

hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt mit gerechnet als bekannt war dass infinity ward und nicht treyarch dran ist, online in einer liga mit counter strike source


----------



## RayzDE (24. Januar 2014)

Bei mir laggt und ruckelt es beim Spielen in CoD Ghosts und ich verstehe nicht warum das ist eigentlich ein sehr guter Laptop:
Alienware17 High Performance Systems
GeForce GTX 770M
IntelCore i7 
16GB(RAM)
Battlefield 4 in Ultra Spielbar bloß CoD Ghosts nicht ? 
Kann mir wer helfen


----------



## RayzDE (24. Januar 2014)

Bei mir laggt und ruckelt es beim Spielen in CoD Ghosts und ich verstehe nicht warum das ist eigentlich ein sehr guter Laptop:
Alienware17 High Performance Systems
GeForce GTX 770M
IntelCore i7 
16GB(RAM)
Battlefield 4 in Ultra Spielbar bloß CoD Ghosts nicht ? 
Kann mir wer helfen


----------



## tapferertoaser (24. Januar 2014)

RayzDE schrieb:


> Bei mir laggt und ruckelt es beim Spielen in CoD Ghosts und ich verstehe nicht warum das ist eigentlich ein sehr guter Laptop:
> Alienware17 High Performance Systems
> GeForce GTX 770M
> IntelCore i7
> ...



Erstmal bitte nicht doppelt poste, bzw. pushen, das ist hier nicht gern gesehen. 
Und zum Problem, Naja das ist bei Ghosts einfach so, was mir aber geholfen hat, ist das Ghost Visual Tool, einfach mal googlen, das ist FOV Changer, FPS unlocker (ja auch wallhack, aber denn kann man ja deaktiviert lassen) Wenn du dir damit die FPS Unlockst kann das Helfen, habe damit auch 200+ FPS (Sys in Signatur) ansonsten kannste nur auf nen Patch warten. Und das das Spiel so schrecklich läuft liegt dran, das es 1:1 die Xbox One Version ist und es quasi null optimiert wurde.


----------



## RayzDE (24. Januar 2014)

Okay danke 
Das war keine absicht mit 2x ! 
bloß wenn man so ein tool offen hat wird man doch bestimmt irgendwann gebannt so wie bei Black Ops 2 wenn man mit Fraps gefilmt hat?
:I


----------

